# Corsair H110 im gedämmten Anidees AI-6BW ?



## FooBar (9. Juli 2013)

*Corsair H110 im gedämmten Anidees AI-6BW ?*

Hi Leute...
Habe ausgiebig gegoogled, aber nichts dazu gefunden: 

Bekommt hier die Corsair H110 (280 mm) vernünftig unter?

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » anidees » anidees AI-6BW Midi-Tower, schwarz Window - gedämmt

Danke für eure Antworten...


----------



## rUdeBoy (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Corsair H110 im gedämmten Anidees AI-6BW ?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

Frag mal da nach... hier wird gleich eh zu sein 

Nur um den Moderatoren etwas Arbeit abzunehmen...


----------

